# Can anyone ID this Sarracenia?



## Artaeshia (May 14, 2013)

Wind forward to 4:00
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tal3p8PQrX0


----------



## SentinelPokie (May 14, 2013)

It looks like a S. psittacina.


----------



## Artaeshia (May 15, 2013)

I believe it could be a hybrid. But I'm not an expert so not 100%.


----------



## myrmecophile (May 15, 2013)

It is definitely a hybrid, between S. purpurea and ??? Although it could be a more complex hybrid. Purpurea is in there somewhere. When I was growing things hybrids got relegated to the compost heap so I do not know them as we ll as I could.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artaeshia (May 16, 2013)

myrmecophile said:


> It is definitely a hybrid, between S. purpurea and ??? Although it could be a more complex hybrid. Purpurea is in there somewhere. When I was growing things hybrids got relegated to the compost heap so I do not know them as we ll as I could.


I see some purpurea too now you mention it, thanks for clearing that up


----------

